# Lawry's Trout and Bacon



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

:\Ou: Recently got told about this recipe for trout and bacon..... :\Ou: 

1. Set your oven to 400F and have some trout fillets.

2. Spray PAM or something like PAM on to your baking sheet so that nothing sticks.

3. Cover the meaty side of the fillets in Lawry's Seasoned Salt.

4. Now place a large strip of bacon (the more fatty the better) on the meaty side of the Trout fillet.

5. When placing ingrediants on baking sheet make sure they are skin side up...meaty side down. Bake for 10 minutes, then flip, and bake for another 10 minutes.

Eat straight, or with eggs, bagels, or any of your favorite breakfast iteams.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Adding onions to the baking process is great too!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Baking them dries it out. I have found the best way to do Bacon trout. Wrap fillet in Bacon, dip in egg batter using 2 eggs, then dip in flower. Put olive oil in frying pan. Cook until dark brown and crisp on each side. Then add the seasonings last. I use Lennon pepper, garlic salt, season salt, and dip my trout in sour cream when I'm eating.


----------

